# AMNPS compatible pellets?



## saigonjj (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi Folks,

Still fairly new to smoking, I have a MES 30 and an AMNPS.  I'm curious if all the various different types of pellets for sale out there, like Traeger's, Lumber Jack, BBQr's Delight, etc. work alright in the AMNPS.  I don't want to end up buying something that won't burn right.

Thanks,

JJ


----------



## smoking b (Jul 24, 2013)

They should all burn but a lot of them aren't 100% flavor wood like the ones Todd sells -  something I would check before you buy...


----------



## davidhef88 (Jul 24, 2013)

I think only pellets from amazenproducts.com will work  ;)


----------



## disco (Jul 24, 2013)

As I live in Canada 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






, the shipping costs of Todd's pellets is twice the cost of the pellets. I have purchased a bag of Louisiana Grills pellets and they smoked fine but I believe the flavour to be inferior.

Disco


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 24, 2013)

as B said...  look and read very carefully as most pellets are for HEAT...  meaning they are mixed mainly with oak...  you really want ones that are 100% hardwood (whatever flavor your looking for)...   as others have said...  Todd really is your best bet ...  http://www.amazenproducts.com/


----------



## hagisan (Jul 24, 2013)

IMO, I would not substitute and continue and support Todd unless the cost is too overwhelming.

Just my .02


----------



## saigonjj (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks for all the input.  I went ahead and ordered new supplies from Todd.


----------



## geerock (Jul 25, 2013)

JckDanls 07 said:


> as B said...  look and read very carefully as most pellets are for HEAT...  meaning they are mixed mainly with oak...  you really want ones that are 100% hardwood (whatever flavor your looking for)...   as others have said...  Todd really is your best bet ...  http://www.amazenproducts.com/



Just curious..... when did oak stop being a flavorwood and hardwood.  Oak has been a mainstay of bbq for many years.  There are pitmasters that smoke exclusively with oak in some of the best bbq joints in the country.  Its amazing to me that folks will mix oak pellets with another flavor pellet but will knock a pellet with oak core and another flavor combined.  I would not be without oak wood or pellets for my smoking needs.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 25, 2013)

geerock said:


> JckDanls 07 said:
> 
> 
> > as B said...  look and read very carefully as most pellets are for HEAT...  meaning they are mixed mainly with oak...  you really want ones that are 100% hardwood (whatever flavor your looking for)...   as others have said...  Todd really is your best bet ...  http://www.amazenproducts.com/
> ...



OK..  my bad...  as I was typing that I was thinking to myself..  "man, this isn't gonna sound right and somebody's gonna let me know about it"..  oh well...  thanks for letting me know about it.... Just reminded me why for the most part why i keep my peace...


----------



## thatcho (Oct 18, 2013)

Has anyone tried the Home depot brand. It is Lil Devil. The bag says mixed woods. It is priced cheap and looks like its produced in Oregon or Washington.


----------

